# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  شاب يعذب في قبره بسبب كلمة السر

## مرتضى محمد

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شاب يعذب بقبره بسبب باسوورد 


 في شاب كانت اغلب ايامه دخول موقعه الخاص ( الفاسق ) في الانترنت والتلاعب في اعراض 
الناس ونشر الافلام الي تأتي اليه من اصدقائه ... وفي يوم كان خارجا مع اصدقاءه للهو بالسياره 
و وقع حادث وتوفى الشاب وبعد الحادث بعدة ايام كان هنالك اصدقاءه الذين كانو على علم انه كان 
لديه موقع لنشر الافلام المخله فقرروا اغلاق الموقع لكنهم لم يستطيعوا رغم المحاولات الكثيره 
لأن لم يكن هنالك احد يعرف الرقم السري للموقع الا الشاب المتوفي فلم يكن باليد حيله فتركوا 
الموقع يعمل ... وبعد فتره من وفات الشاب ... ظهر الشاب مره اخرى ولكن هذه المره اثناء 
نوم امه ( بالحلم يعني ) ظهر وهو يتعذب في قبره ويبكي طالبا من امه اخذ الرقم السري للموقع 
و أقفاله بعد ان قال لها انه يتعذب عذاب شديد في قبره بسبب العمل الذي عمله ... فسارعت الام 
بعد ان استيقظت في التبليغ عن الموقع واعطاء الجهات المختصه الرقم السري الذي كان لا يعلمه 
احد وتم اغلاق الموقع ][...


.. والله يحمينا .. ويبعد عنا عذاب القبر والنار ..

.. اللهم ارزقنا حسن الخاتمه .. وارزقنا الجنه العالمين

ودمتم مشكورين،،،،،،*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

أعوذ بالله 
الله يصلح الجميع

ويسلموووووووو على القصة

----------


## Princess

الله يهدي الجميع
ويحسن خواتمنا يارب
ويبعدنا عن كل حرام

الله يغفر له ويحسن اليه ويجعل قصته عظه لأمثاله

تسلم اخي مرتضى من كل شر
ويعطيك الف عافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*شكراً* 
* " سجينة الآهات "*
* " أميرة المرح "*
*على المرور الأحسن من حلو*
*تحياتي ،،،،*
*مرتضى محمد*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الله يهدي الجميع
ويحسن خواتمنا يارب
ويبعدنا عن كل حرام
تسلم اخي مرتضى من كل شر
تحياتي

----------


## إشراق

شكراً يا أخوي مرتضى محمد 
أعوذ بالله ..... 
تحياتي

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*شكراً* 
*الأمل البعيد*
*اشراق*
*على المرور*

----------


## روائع القصص

طفر شعر جسمي 


بس يسلمو

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اللهم ارزقنا حسن الخاتمه .. وارزقنا الجنه العالمين ..

مشكور اخوي على الطرح
يعطيك ربي الف عافية
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## أسير الحرمان

يالله حسن الخاتمة
الله يبعدنا عن هذا الطريق
الله يغفر له ويحسن اليه ويجعل قصته عظه لأمثاله
مشكور أخوي مرتضى   
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*شكراً* 
*روائع القصص*
* على المرور*

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*شكراً أخوي*
* الناري*
* على المرور*

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*شكراً أخوي* 
*أسير الحرمان*
*على المرور*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يالله ترزقنا حسن الخاتمة
ونعوذ بالله من الفسوق

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*شكراً اللؤلؤ المكنون على المرور الحلو*
*تحياتي* 
*مرتضى محمد*

----------


## لحن الخلود

يا الله حسن الخاتمة 
مشكور اخوي مرتضى على الطرح

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*شكراً لحن الخلود على المرورِ*

----------


## LUCKY

يالله حسن الخاتمه 

يسلموا اخي مرتضى محمد

تحياتي

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*تسلم أخوي lucky  على المرور الحلو*

----------


## أسرار الليل

لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله 
والله يصلح الجميع 
يسلموو اخووي مرتضى ..
يعطيك العاافيه

----------


## اطياف

الله يجيرنا من كل محرم ويادافع البلا 
ادعوووووووووووووا لي اني وياكم بحسن 
الخاتمه

----------


## دموع جارفه

لاحوال الله ولاقوه يارب احفظنا 
مشكور اخوي مرتضي علي هل القصه ....
تقبل تحياتي...

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*تسلمي اختي* 
*أسرار الليل* 
*على المرور الأحلى من الحلو*

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*تسلمي أختي* 
*أطياف* 
*على المرور الحلو*

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*تسلمي أختي* 
*دموع جارفة*
* على المرور الحلو*

----------

